# Any ideas for Valentines Day widgets?



## Chaotic (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd like to make a few bucks off the upcoming Valentines Day. I've been thinking about this a couple weeks but haven't really come up with any ideas that would be feasible to "mass produce". As much as one guy in his unheated shop can mass produce anything.

So, anyone had any success with this and wouldn't mind sharing and idea or two?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Someone else will surely give you better ideas but, I have been thinking of making Junji's puzzle in the shape of a heart. Also, bottle balancers - heart shaped. Mine wont be for making money tho. Just for friends…


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

I happen to be at a convention just about every year at Valentines. I sell scroll-saw items, bowls…etc. But I found to make sure I have Red Pens that I've turned available for the booth. I sell them out every year, whether they be acrylic, bloodwood, paduak or dyed red curly maple.


----------



## Chaotic (Nov 21, 2008)

I actually thought of the heart shaped bottle balancers, but when I sketch it out to get a good shape the end up being 8 or 9 inches wide. Thats a lot of wood, and also larger than my jointer. With the time it would take to bandsaw out the shape, sand out the bandsaw marks, sand it all and the amount of wood…I dunno.

The pens are a good idea but a lathe is one of the only large tools I don't have. That and a RAS.


----------

